# SPray paint art



## pedro92 (Jun 11, 2008)

I am doing these paintings all done by spray paint and some tools but no stencils. Check this one out i will have more soon.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250258288915


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 11, 2008)

cool..i want to see a train sprayed painted by you


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 11, 2008)

I dont know how to graffitti. I was thinking about doing a mantis spray painting but i would need a stencil for that one.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 11, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> I dont know how to graffitti. I was thinking about doing a mantis spray painting but i would need a stencil for that one.


oh..so you used one of them things that looks like a metal pencil attached to pot of ink and can of pressured air?

your picture is good..u got talent..how long did that take you to finish?


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 11, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> oh..so you used one of them things that looks like a metal pencil attached to pot of ink and can of pressured air?your picture is good..u got talent..how long did that take you to finish?


It is the canned spray paint. Krylon brand. It took me about 10-15 minutes

go to my photobudcket the link is in my signature and look at the table i painted


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 11, 2008)

You really did this with paint and nothing else, I mean no picture to start with? If so could I pay you to do something for me?


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 11, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> You really did this with paint and nothing else, I mean no picture to start with? If so could I pay you to do something for me?


Yes i will post a video of the next one i do. I am always up for a request of a painting. what would you like? I just spent about 50$ on spray paint the other day. If you let me know via pm or email of what you want i can possibly do it tomorrow. And im not sure i can do what you want but might as well try. And no i didnt use a pic or anything.

PS i like your rank(Dead leaf)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2008)

Can you do something like this? It is a hi rise apt on the west bank of the flats in Cleveland, Ohio, my husband designed, and I would like to surprise him with it! When you are finished I would pay for you to ship it here to!


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 12, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Can you do something like this? It is a hi rise apt on the west bank of the flats in Cleveland, Ohio, my husband designed, and I would like to surprise him with it! When you are finished I would pay for you to ship it here to!


I can sure try. Im not great with detailed buildings yet but i will try and send you pics of the ones i make. It is raining and snowing now so it may be a few days.


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 16, 2008)

http://photobucket.com/chriseddlemon

Check out the new paintings


----------

